# 330i vs g35



## mdj89 (Feb 22, 2009)

*g35 vs 5.0 mustang*

Do you guys think a stock infiniti g35 coupe will run with the new 2011 5.0 mustangs?


----------



## mdj89 (Feb 22, 2009)

*g35 vs 5.0*

Do you guys think a stock infiniti g35 coupe will run with the new 2011 5.0 mustangs?


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

nofrigginway


At least not in a straight line, under any circumstances.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

Hell no.

G35s are actually kind of slow. My truck will burn one up.

5.0 mustangs are fast.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

I think it would have a hard time with the new 305HP V6 Mustang...


----------



## theslik1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Not a snowball's chance; Ford is playing to win with the new pony. Upgraded everything, and speed-wise the new 5.0 lines up very well against the M3 and my IS-F. A stock G35/37 shouldn't give it much trouble.

And ditto Rizzo...the V6 is no slouch.


----------



## 02_745_LI (Apr 16, 2010)

Not even close. The new 5.0 is pushing over 400 horses.


----------



## 'Cane (Jun 16, 2003)

Is there any reason we need two threads for this?


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

not in this forum it won't.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

Can I ask why you ask such a question? It's easy find info showing the new 5.0 Mustang has over 400 HP while the G35 has closer to 300. The weights are similar so it's not hard to see which car will be faster.


----------



## Kzang (Apr 12, 2006)

http://www.autoblog.com/2010/04/16/2011-ford-mustang-gt-vs-2010-bmw-m3-tie-game/



> Alright, fan boys (and girls), prepare for battle. The ever keen-eyed Sam Smith over at Jalopnik has spied an interesting phenomenon in the car universe. The new 2011 Ford Mustang GT performance figures are within spitting distance of the mighty 2010 BMW M3. The Bavarian bruiser produces 414 horsepower out of its milky-smooth 4.0-liter V8 and hits the scales at 3,652 lbs. Meanwhile, the 5.0-liter Mustang serves up two less horsepower, but weighs 40 pounds less, too.
> 
> At this point, odds are your blood is pumping no matter which side of the ring you happen to find yourself on. Stats that close yield frighteningly similar numbers when the two cars hit the track, too. The M3 can clip off the 0-60 dash in 4.3 seconds. The Mustang can do it in 4.4. Quarter mile? Deadlocked at 12.7 seconds at 111.3 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

mdj89 said:


> Do you guys think a stock infiniti g35 coupe will run with the new 2011 5.0 mustangs?


stop asking stupid questions without doing any real research first - use your brain

didnt your mother ever tell you to think BEFORE you speak (or type :rofl


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Kzang said:


> http://www.autoblog.com/2010/04/16/2011-ford-mustang-gt-vs-2010-bmw-m3-tie-game/


"So the question remains, which would you take home"

The M3... :rofl:


----------



## MalibuMafiaV (Jul 7, 2005)

Mk23 said:


> "So the question remains, which would you take home"
> 
> The M3... :rofl:


Lol seriously. That's a no brainer. M3 ftw. But I'd like the E90 M3 sedan more.


----------



## spazmataz (Aug 6, 2006)

lol!! Double slap!!!!


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

All this guy is ask question after question after question.


----------



## 02_745_LI (Apr 16, 2010)

Fail


----------



## djstrachan (Jan 1, 2009)

> Alright, fan boys (and girls), prepare for battle. The ever keen-eyed Sam Smith over at Jalopnik has spied an interesting phenomenon in the car universe. The new 2011 Ford Mustang GT performance figures are within spitting distance of the mighty 2010 BMW M3. The Bavarian bruiser produces 414 horsepower out of its milky-smooth 4.0-liter V8 and hits the scales at 3,652 lbs. Meanwhile, the 5.0-liter Mustang serves up two less horsepower, but weighs 40 pounds less, too.
> 
> At this point, odds are your blood is pumping no matter which side of the ring you happen to find yourself on. Stats that close yield frighteningly similar numbers when the two cars hit the track, too. The M3 can clip off the 0-60 dash in 4.3 seconds. The Mustang can do it in 4.4. Quarter mile? Deadlocked at 12.7 seconds at 111.3 mph.
> 
> ...


The flat out, straight line numbers game is only part of the equation.

Somewhere around here there is a link to YOUTUBE where they took the new Mustang onto a real track. The M3 smoked it. The Mustang was described as exilerating in the straights but handled like a "frisky hippo' in the turns. Unless you live where there are no twisty roads, the M3 is a no-brainer to take home! THe Mustang is still a muscle car.


----------

